# Improved jacket pouch



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have used a different glue to stick the jacket leather together it's from evo stick very strong thick and flexible the pouch is as thick as bullskin leather now and feels very similar.It also shoots very well here are a couple of pictures got a little to close with the camera though.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this denim material doubled up and glued together ?

Have you tought of trying Kevlar ?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes it is doubled up and glued I dont have any problems with them at all,Kevlar that sounds expensive.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

looks good. and i have never heard of using kevlar... interesting


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You can get a 2 foot by 2 foot section of the Kevlar fabric for 9.99 and then add shipping. I just may try it. It is ultra light and since you can adhire fabric to fabric you can thicken it up to the right feel. It just might make a lifetime pouch. You can even get shoe and boot laces and I think I even saw wrist watch bands made from the stuff.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dgui, I believe you can get a second hand (used, not shot) ballistic insert for less than that.

Hawk, what glue are you using, got a link or a pic, please?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It is called No Nails it sticks anything and everything very durable I always keep a tube in the shed never know when I might need it.I put a very thin layer on the leather.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks! I will keep a lookout for it.


----------

